# Tell me what you think of my mare!! Pretty, Pretty please!



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I like her color. She seems very heavy on the forehand. Seems cow-hocked, and needs muscle.


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful color! She's a bit heavy in the front end, and stands under a bit in the front. A bit too straight legged in the rear. Without actually seeing her move out, I couldn't tell if she was smooth or not, but her shoulder isn't too steep. Back is nice and short, and rump slopes well with the dock situated nicely. Deep heart girth and very pretty head, which ties nicely into her jowl and neck.

Anyway, overall she's not bad looking at all, and her color just adds to the looks! You could probably do local shows no problem, then see how she does and go from there... Good luck! Glad to see more buckskin/dun lovers out there!


----------



## Shay120187 (Apr 2, 2008)

Where does she need muscle?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

She doesn't *need* it, but she would look much better, not saying she looks bad or anything. But her neck is rather long and skinny I would personally like to see that more muscular and in her top line.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Over all I like her, but here are the things I don't like, 

-She stands under herself in the front
-She has small front legs
-Longish neck.

She has a very nice bum!  I lov her color and her head!  I'm sure she will be a great little show mare. 

What color is she registered as?

I think she looks like a Grullo but you guys are calling her bucksin..not sure :?


----------



## Shay120187 (Apr 2, 2008)

She is a grulla but grulla is registered in the American Buckskin Horse Registry. So are duns and red duns. So she is grulla but also registered buckskin.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She is cuteee.  Very nice coloring.

Critique:
She seems cowhocked, I agree she stands under herself in the front. I think she could use more muscles in the shoulder & neck area. Neck is a bit long. She looks a bit downhill.

Very cute!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I swear I learn something new everyday here!! Off to the registry I go!
Lovely horse, but do agree with the above critiques. I absolutely LLLLOOOOVVVVEEEE grullas!! I will someday own one...until then, I'll settle for my red dunn!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

She sure is pretty and her color is gorgeous! 
I agree with all the post above, except I don't think she looks downhill. To me she looks even.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Idk in the first pic she looked a TINY bit downhill lol. She looks good overall.  Not many flaws!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

cute :wink:


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Stunning!!  
I absolutally love her colour


----------



## Shay120187 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you guys for all of your comments!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

can you show her buckskin though? I think she's a dun, but she is really gorgeous. I agree that her neck needs a little muscle but she's cute. She looks like she's built to reign, I mean, she shouldnt have huge issues. Did you say she's bred?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

with that stipe down her back, she appears to be a dun also...but not sure if grullos can have that also
I like her..I'm not seeing too much stuff wrong with her. She's built uphill and is heavy on the forehand, but that might be able to change if you get more muscles in her back legs. 
Other than that she looks great! I loooove her color!


----------



## bexandponies (May 11, 2009)

shes very pretty but is severly over at the knees which would knock you back in conformation classes if you did them. Looks like a lovely girl though


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> with that stipe down her back, she appears to be a dun also...but not sure if grullos can have that also
> I like her.


I thought Grulla was a dun with a black base so I don't see why they wouldn't have a stripe... every grulla I've ever seen had one.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Grulla is a black based dun, dorsal stripe and stripes on the legs. I've got one. :]


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

I LOVE HER COLOUR! gorgeous girl


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

She is a gorgeous girl, i love grullas!!! i want one really bad lol. A grulla has a line down the back, i have never seen one without a line down the back, what leahkathleen said is what i have been told to.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Is she hurting? I think she is very pretty but am concerned about her standing under herself in front. Also, I think her behind needs more muscling and she does look slightly downhill in some pics....hard to tell for sure.


----------

